# Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview



## Anglerboard Redaktion (6. Juni 2018)

Gero Hocker ist Mitglied im Deutschen Bundestag und Sprecher im Ausschuss für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung der FDP Bundestagsfraktion. Vor Kurzem reichte er einen Antrag in den Bundestag ein, welcher zum Ziel hat, PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen (Anglerboard berichtete darüber – hier geht’s zum Thread).

Georg Baumann vom ANGLERBOARD hat nun ein Interview zu diesem Thema mit Gero Hocker geführt:


*Georg Baumnn (GB):
Ihr "Anti-PETA-Antrag" sorgt derzeit für reichlich Furore. Was hat Sie dazu bewogen, einen solchen Antrag einzubringen?

* _Gero Hocker (GH):
Als Landwirtschaftspolitiker und Angler bin ich viel auf Höfen, in der Natur und auf dem Land unterwegs und höre, was die Menschen umtreibt. Es gab noch nie mehr hoch ausgebildete, unternehmerisch denkende Landwirte, die offen sind für Innovationen, neue Technologie und ausdrücklich auch für Diskussionen zugunsten der Verbesserungen beim Tierwohl. Gleichzeitig hat Politik einen riesigen Nachholbedarf, auf dem Land vergleichbare Lebensumstände herbeizuführen wie in der Stadt. Ohne schnelle Datenverbindungen sind ganze Regionen von technischen Innovationen abgeschnitten, die aber gerade unsere Landwirte benötigen, um den aktuellen Herausforderungen gewachsen zu sein._
_Häufig sind es Menschen in unseren Städten, die ein verklärtes, romantisches Bild von unserer Landwirtschaft besitzen, deren „Naturerlebnis“ und -kenntnis aber alleine aus Fernsehdokumentationen auf dem heimischen Sofa besteht. Wer aus der Stadt ist denn tatsächlich am Wochenende oder in den Ferien auf dem Land oder an unseren Gewässern unterwegs? Jedes zweite Kind im Alter von vierzehn Jahren ist heutzutage noch nie auf einen Baum geklettert, noch viel weniger haben jemals eine Angel in der Hand gehabt. Und wenn sie dasselbe Kind fragen, woran man im Wald die Himmelsrichtung erkennen oder ob es einen Aal von einer Forelle unterscheiden kann, zuckt es nur mit den Schultern. In einem solchen Milieu finden militante Tierrechtler einen dankbaren Nährboden für ihre Arbeit. Mit manipulierten Videos, Rechtsbrüchen und moralischer Arroganz wird ein ganzer Berufstand - unsere Tierhalter - und Freizeitbeschäftigungen mit Jahrhunderte langer Tradition wie das Angeln, Jagen oder Reiten diskreditiert, verurteilt oder pauschal verunglimpft von sogenannten Tierrechtlern, die selber häufig genug keinerlei Expertise oder Kenntnis hierüber besitzen. Das kann man nicht einfach hinnehmen.

_​ *GB:
Wir haben ja dazu aufgerufen, die Bundestagsabgeordneten anzuschreiben und um Unterstützung für den Antrag zu bitten. Wurden Sie darauf schon von Parlamentskollegen angesprochen? Wie kommt diese Art der Mobilmachung an?  

* _GH:
Über die immense Unterstützung für unseren Antrag bin ich sehr dankbar. Mich selber haben Anschreiben erreicht von Landwirten, Hundehaltern, Jägern, Reitern, Betreibern von Hundeschulen, Anglern und vielen anderen Naturnutzern und Tierfreunden, die es seit Jahren nicht nachvollziehen können, dass Organisationen, die Angel-AGs und Blindenhunde verbieten wollen, tatsächlich in den Genuss der Gemeinnützigkeit kommen._
_Die Unterstützung ist tatsächlich enorm. Gleichzeitig müssen sich aber meine Mitarbeiter im Büro in diesen Tagen von wildfremden Tierrechtlern persönlich beschimpfen lassen und wird mir angedroht, ich sollte genau so getötet werden, wie dies mit Nutztieren geschieht und ich sollte „vorsichtig“ Motorrad fahren, jemand könne sich ja an den Bremsen zu schaffen machen. Dass eine Diskussion derart emotional geführt wird, hatte ich so nicht erwartet, schließlich habe ich doch lediglich die Streichung von Steuererleichterungen für bestimmte Vereine und Verbände gefordert. Anstatt so viel Energie in Hass und Hetze zu investieren, sollten diese selbst ernannten Tierrechtler lieber mal am Samstagmorgen mithelfen, Müll von den Gewässern zu entfernen, Besatzmaßnahmen zu unterstützen oder bei der Fischereiaufsicht aushelfen. Damit wäre dem Tierwohl und Naturschutz mehr gedient als Kampagnen in den sozialen Netzwerken zu fahren, die den, den sie erreichen sollen, vollständig kalt lassen.

_​ *GB:
Wie schätzen Sie die Chancen ein, dass der Antrag tatsächlich angenommen wird?

* _GH:
Noch stehen wir ja erst am Anfang der Diskussion. Der Antrag wird noch vor der Sommerpause im Juni in den Deutschen Bundestag eingebracht werden. Nach dieser ersten Debatte wird das Stimmungsbild etwas klarer sein. Erst danach beginnen ja die Beratungen im Ausschuss. Positive Rückmeldungen habe ich bislang erhalten von den Kollegen der Union und sogar der Linken. Grüne scheinen diesem Antrag eher reserviert gegenüber zu stehen, aber das habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet.

_​ *GB:
Auf einer Veranstaltung des DAFV äußerte MdB Jan Korte von den LINKEN Bedenken. Er fürchtet, dass sich der Antrag ggf. auch gegen Angelvereine richten könnte, die z. B. wegen eines Gemeinschaftsangelns angezeigt werden. Sie schüttelten daraufhin vehement mit dem Kopf. Ist diese Sorge wirklich so unbegründet? Wenn ja, wieso?  

* _GH:
Es geht nicht darum, ob eine Organisation angezeigt wird oder nicht - das kann ja niemals ein Kriterium für „Gemeinnützigkeit“ sein. Es gibt doch kaum noch Angelvereine in Deutschland, die von PETA und Konsorten nicht schon einmal angezeigt worden sind. Es geht vielmehr um die Frage, ob Organisationen, die rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind, weil sie etwa den Holocaust relativiert haben wie etwa PETA mit ihrer Kampagne „der Holocaust auf Ihrem Teller“, tatsächlich von unserer Gesellschaft - dem Steuerzahler - gefördert werden sollen. Ich meine: „nein“. Am Ende müssen vor dem Gesetz natürlich alle gleich sein. Wenn ein Verein rechtskräftig verurteilt wird und damit die Regeln unserer Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert, sollte er nicht auch noch von ihr gefördert werden. Das muss dann natürlich für alle Vereine und Organisationen gelten.

_​ *GB:
Hat sich PETA schon bei Ihnen gemeldet? Zeigt man sich von deren Seite irritiert oder gar beeindruckt?  

* _GH:
Mein Kollege und Landtagsabgeordnete Hermann Grupe aus Niedersachsen und ich hatten PETA aufgefordert, sich einer öffentlichen Diskussion zu stellen - immerhin wird dieses Thema in diesen Wochen ja auch außerhalb des Parlaments heiß diskutiert in Anglervereinen, bei Jägern und Reitern. Deswegen halte ich es für eine gute Idee, eine solche Veranstaltung durchzuführen, damit sich beide Seiten, die sich gerade besonders kontrovers gegenüberstehenden, nämlich Tierrechtler auf der einen und all die anderen Zielgruppen auf der anderen Seite, ein Bild machen können.

_​ *GB:
Derzeit drückt die Angler an vielen Stellen der Schuh. Die Sorgen reichen vom Bag Limit  über die Bevormundung von Anglern (Zurücksetzverbot von maßigen Fischen) bis hin zu zahlreichen, drohenden Komplettverboten im Zuge von Natura2000. Was unternehmen Sie und Ihre Partei konkret, um das Leben der Angler zu erleichtern?  

* _GH:
Zunächst ist die Sicht von uns Freien Demokraten auf das Angeln meiner Meinung nach eine andere als bei manch anderer Partei: Das große Engagement der Angler für den Umwelt- und Tierschutz erkennen wir ausdrücklich an. Als Angler reicht keine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein aus, um sich "Naturschützer" zu nennen. Jeder Angler hat eine Prüfung als Nachweis seiner Sachkunde abgelegt. Statt Umweltschutz am grünen Tisch zu gestalten, muss wieder mehr Verantwortung übertragen werden auf diejenigen, die sich wirklich in der Natur auskennen. Diese Überzeugung steht im Mittelpunkt der Politik der FDP für die Angler._​ _Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura-2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. Auch die von politisch anderer Seite in den Ländern wiederholt geforderten bzw. verteidigten Nachtangelverbote lehnen wir entschieden ab. Fragwürdigen Klagen bestimmter, ideologisch motivierter Tierrechtsverbände können die Landesgesetzgeber mit möglichst klaren und praxisnahen Fischereigesetzen vorbeugen. Dafür setzen wir uns ein. Ein gutes Beispiel für erfolgreiche Politik aus der Opposition heraus war zu meinen Landtagszeiten der erfolgreiche Einsatz für die Verlängerung der Kormoranverordnung in Niedersachsen im Jahr 2016. Solche Akzente wollen wir jetzt auch im Bundestag wieder setzen. Mit dem Antrag zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit für militante Tierrechtler sind wir gerade gut dabei.

_​ *GB:
Sie sprechen ja sicher mit Parlamentskollegen, bestimmt auch aus anderen Fraktionen. Was ist Ihr Eindruck - werden wir Angler als Wählermacht empfunden oder haben viele uns einfach nicht auf dem Schirm?  

* _GH:
Ich finde es vielversprechend, dass ich von Kollegen aus fast allen Fraktionen positive Rückmeldungen zu unserer Initiative erhalte. Dies heißt natürlich ausdrücklich noch nicht, dass deren Fraktionen insgesamt zustimmen werden, aber häufig sind es gerade Angler, die es in allen anderen Fraktionen gibt, die sich positiv zurück melden. Am Ende geht es mir allerdings nicht um „Wählermächte“. Egal, wie groß die Gruppe ist, die von meinen Forderungen profitiert: Ich habe eine Überzeugung, eine Haltung zu bestimmten Fragen in der Politik und die bringe ich in Reden, Anfragen und Anträgen zum Ausdruck. Und weil ich selber Angler bin, kann ich halt viele Themen, die uns vor Ort umtreiben, nach Berlin transportieren.

_​ *GB:
Natürlich treffen die Abgeordneten am Ende des Tages ihre Entscheidungen selbst. Aber Lobbyisten tragen die Interessen einzelner Gruppen gebündelt an die Mandatsträger heran und leisten damit einen Beitrag zum Ausgleich der Interessen. Wie häufig werden Sie von der Anglerlobby kontaktiert?  

* _GH:
Gerade am vergangenen Wochenende hatte ich Gelegenheit, bei der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV ein Grußwort zu sprechen. Vor wenigen Wochen wurde ich als ehemaliger Abgeordneter des Niedersächsischen Landtags von meinen Anglerfreunden aus Niedersachsen zu ihrem Parlamentarischen Abend eingeladen. Es macht jedes Mal große Freude, nicht nur alte Freunde wieder zu treffen, sondern auch aus dieser Quelle zu erfahren, was uns Angler vor Ort gerade besonders umtreibt.

_​ *GB:
Wie nehmen Sie die Arbeit des DAFV auf Bundesebene wahr?  

* _GH:
Wenn ich den Wunsch nach gegenseitigem Austausch adressiert habe, habe ich bislang immer einen Termin bekommen.

_​ *GB:
Zum Schluss eine ganz unpolitische Frage: Sind Sie selbst Angler?  

* _GH:
Vor etwa zwei Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung abgelegt. Allerdings bringt es mein Beruf mit sich, dass ich leider viel zu selten selber am Wasser bin. Bei Sommerfesten, Versammlungen und vielen anderen Aktivitäten bin ich - so weit möglich - aber trotzdem mit dabei. Gestatten Sie mir aber einen Hinweis zu der Fragestellung: Wenn wir uns selber als „unpolitisch“ bezeichnen, dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn wir in der Politik nicht den Anklang finden, den wir uns wünschen. Häufig sind wir Angler Individualisten, die angeln gehen, weil sie einfach mal für ein paar Stunden ihre Ruhe haben, die Natur genießen und abschalten wollen. Deswegen ist „politisches Lobbying“ für eine solche Truppe wie uns auch alles andere als leicht. Trotzdem ist das, was wir am Gewässer tun, hochpolitisch: Sollte ehrenamtliches Engagement mit staatlicher Prüfung nicht mehr gewertschätzt werden? Und warum genießen dann gerade diejenigen, die niemals irgendeine Prüfung ihrer Sachkunde abgelegt haben, so großes Gehör in der Politik? Warum betrachtet Politik uns Angler häufig genug als Ursache eines Problems und nicht als deren Lösung? Statt Angelverbote zu verhängen, könnte man doch mit uns Hand in Hand zusammen arbeiten und gemeinsam könnte man mehr erreichen. Warum wird von vielen Naturschutz erst oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche wahrgenommen, so dass der Kormoran für einige als „heilig“ gilt und dabei völlig außer Acht gelassen wird, wie er das ökologische Gleichgewicht in Gewässern aus der Balance bringt? Warum können Fischtreppen von Wasserkraftanlagen nicht mit hinreichender Lockströmung ausgestattet werden, damit endlich nicht mehr 80% der Tiere von den Turbinen verletzt werden und sterben?_
_All dies sind hoch politische, aktuelle Fragen! Wenn wir Angler uns aber selber „verzwergen“ und uns selber als „unpolitisch“ bezeichnen, dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn niemand auf uns hört._


(Die Fragen wurden schriftlich gestellt und beantwortet)​


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Nix wird dabei raus kommen gar nix, es wird uns Angler eher noch schaden, weil so dilettantisch vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Danke Georg für die Veröffentlichung! Für mich allerdings auch wieder nur "Politiker BlaBla" wie wir es von allen Seiten zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt oder beim Baglimit gehört haben, geändert hat es nichts.

Ich verstehe aber etwas bei der PETA Diskussion nicht. Wenn ein Gesetz (TSG) oder auch eine Verordnung die Ursache für eine solche Kampage ist und hierdurch die Vorgehensweise von PETA und Co überhaupt erst möglich ist- warum ändert man dann nicht die Ursache (das TSG), um die Folgen zu reduzieren?

Und warum wird wieder "Angler sind Naturschützer" in den Ring geworfen, wenn wir Angler doch Angler sind und unser Hobby durch das LFG legitimiert wird? Das hört sich für mich an, als wenn wir nur "Schutz" geniessen, weil wir Müll sammeln und nicht weil wir Angler sind...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Zunächst einmal ein Lob: ich finde gut, dass ihr diesen Weg im AB geht und mit Politikern sprecht.

Nun zum Inhalt und hier konzentriere ich mich auf die Peta-Geschichte.

Selbst Hocker weist in seiner Antwort darauf hin, dass alle vor dem Gesetz gleich sind und dies natürlich auch für Angelvereine gilt. Und hier setzt genau das Problem an. Dann käme ein solches Gesetz, kann sich genau dies als Bumerang für die Angler herausstellen. Gerade weil Peta viele Vereine mit Anzeigen belegt, besteht immer die Gefahr, dass diese in dem einen oder anderen Fall auch tatsächlich verurteilt werden. Denn, wie so oft zitiert: Bei Gericht und auf hoher See befindet man sich in Gottes Hand. Durch ein solches Gesetz gebe man Peta also ein machtvolles Instrument an die Hand. Sie können sich z.B. bei Gemeinschaftsfischen auf die Lauer legen und Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz oder die TierSchlV dokumentiere. Könnt ihr hier für jeden Kameraden im Verein die Hand ins Feuer legen. Was aber ist nun, wenn es zu einem solchen dokumentierten Verstoß gegen das TierSchG bei eine offiziellen Vereinsveranstaltung kommt? Die Anzahl der Personen und die Art der Verstöße können hier zahlreich sein. Im Ergebnis wird durch ein solches Gesetz Peta nicht geschwächt, sondern gestärkt. Hocker gibt den Anglern Steine statt Brot.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Übrigens kein "Anti-Peta-Antrag, sondern ALLEN Körperschaften die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, wenn ein Rechtsbruch vorliegt!


----------



## Leech (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Hatte auch schon Kontakt durch die Partei hindurch mit Herrn Hocker und habe ihm meine Befürchtungen mitgeteilt & darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der für mich logische erste Schritt wäre, durch die Finanzverwaltung in BaWü hindurch die Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA alleine schon anhand derer Geschäftszahlen in Frage zu stellen.
Antwort war immer, dass man es erst einmal über die Bundesebene schaffen will. Gemeinnützigkeit ist Bundesrecht, durchgesetzt durch Landesbehörden. Hätte von Herrn Hocker erwartet, dass er meinen Einwand wahrnimmt....


Aber grundsätzlich erstmal danke für das Interview, Georg.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Leech schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon Kontakt durch die Partei hindurch mit Herrn Hocker und habe ihm meine Befürchtungen mitgeteilt & darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der für mich logische erste Schritt wäre, durch die Finanzverwaltung in BaWü hindurch die Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA alleine schon anhand derer Geschäftszahlen in Frage zu stellen.
> Antwort war immer, dass man es erst einmal über die Bundesebene schaffen will. Gemeinnützigkeit ist Bundesrecht, durchgesetzt durch Landesbehörden. Hätte von Herrn Hocker erwartet, dass er meinen Einwand wahrnimmt....



Was mir nur zeigt, dass Hocker die Rechtsproblematik einfach nicht ausreichend durchdrungen hat.

Oder, wie Yoda es ausdrücken würde: "Noch viel schlimmer jetzt alles wird"


----------



## Leech (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was mir nur zeigt, dass Hocker die Rechtsproblematik einfach nicht ausreichend durchdrungen hat.
> 
> Oder, wie Yoda es ausdrücken würde: "Noch viel schlimmer jetzt alles wird"




Ich glaube nicht das es dadurch "viel schlimmer" wird.
Es ist einfach traurig, dass eine so grundsätzlich durchaus denkbare Idee so merkwürdig durchgekaut wird.
 An so einem Gesetz muss das Steuerrecht, Vereinsrecht, etc. mit eingeplant werden. Gefühlt ist dies nicht geschehen.
Es tut mir in diesem Fall immer wieder weh so etwas zugegeben...aber der Linke Korte hat sich in dem Fall vernünftige weitergehende Gedanken gemacht.
Und seine Einstellung zu PETA & Co. (und Grünen allgemein) ist auch nicht sonderlich positiv.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ich kann mich Lars & Kolja nur anschließen.
Hier *bestätigt* Hocker doch ausdrücklich die Bedenken, die auch Jan Korte geäußert hat:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _GH:_
> _...Am Ende müssen vor dem Gesetz natürlich alle gleich sein. Wenn ein Verein rechtskräftig verurteilt wird und damit die Regeln unserer Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert, sollte er nicht auch noch von ihr gefördert werden. Das muss dann natürlich für alle Vereine und Organisationen gelten._


Da nützt es auch nicht den Kopf zu schütteln und im Text mehrfach Negationen einzubauen um eine andere Position vorzugaukeln,
am Ende steht halt die Bestätigung der Befüchtung.
​


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _GH:__Wir  Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen  unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein,  seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns  gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura-2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in  der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee.
> _​


Das ist ausdrücklich und nachweisbar *falsch*!
Im Landtag SH stimmte geschlossen einstimmig die FDP im Okt. 2017 FÜR die Beibehaltung der AWZ-Zonen (auch wenn der Landtag da gar nix großartig zu melden hat).
Grund war 
a)die Koalitionsräson,
b)dass der (Gegen-)Antrag durch die AFD gestellt wurde und
c)die Abgeordneten gar keine Ahnung hatten, was denn in Hendricks Verordnung überhaupt steht; 
nachzulesen hier im AB, der FDPler D. Bornhöft hat es hier öffentlich zugegeben, nachdem ihn jede Menge Boardies + Redaktion mit der Nase drauf gestossen haben.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *GB:
> Wie nehmen Sie die Arbeit des DAFV auf Bundesebene wahr?
> 
> * _GH:
> Wenn ich den Wunsch nach gegenseitigem Austausch adressiert habe, habe ich bislang immer einen Termin bekommen._​


Hier stimme ich Hocker ausnahmsweise zu,
denn selten sagte so wenig Antwort
so viel aus. ​


----------



## smithie (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura-2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. _


_Die gefühlt bescheurtste Antwort, die (wie Kati schon geschrieben hat) in dem Medium als faktisch falsch zu identifizieren ist, in dem das Interview veröffentlicht wird... #q_





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> * Wie nehmen Sie die Arbeit des DAFV auf Bundesebene wahr?
> 
> * _GH:
> Wenn ich den Wunsch nach gegenseitigem Austausch adressiert habe, habe ich bislang immer einen Termin bekommen._​


​ Die beste Antwort eines Politiker seit gefühlt Jahren...! #6




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was mir nur zeigt, dass Hocker die Rechtsproblematik einfach nicht ausreichend durchdrungen hat.
> 
> Oder, wie Yoda es ausdrücken würde: "Noch viel schlimmer jetzt alles wird"


Noch viel lernen muss, junger Jedi...


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



> _Es geht vielmehr um die Frage, ob Organisationen, die rechtskräftig  verurteilt worden sind, weil sie etwa den Holocaust relativiert haben  wie etwa PETA mit ihrer Kampagne „der Holocaust auf Ihrem Teller“,  tatsächlich von unserer Gesellschaft - dem Steuerzahler - gefördert  werden sollen._


Peta selbst hat in ihrer FAQ [1] folgendes geschrieben:

 [..] Im Juli 2010 wurde das Verfahren gegen die „Holocaust auf Ihrem  Teller“-Kampagne in Deutschland nach *§ 153a der Strafprozessordnung  eingestellt. PETA wurde nicht verurteilt.* In Absprache zwischen  Staatsanwaltschaft, Gericht und Verteidigung hat PETA jedoch zugestimmt,  10.000 Euro an drei Vereine zu spenden, die Gedenkstätten für  Holocaust-Opfer ehrenamtlich betreuen. [..]

Folgendes Statement ist auch recht interessant:

[..] Davon unabhängig weisen wir darauf hin, dass PETA Deutschland e.V. *NICHT  in Ställe eindringt*, sondern zugespieltes Material veröffentlicht. [..]

 Zum Thema Wirtschaftlichkeit:


 [..] Nach Angaben einer unabhängigen Wirtschaftsprüfungsgesellschaft, die  jedes Jahr die Bücher von PETA-Deutschland erstellt und einen  Finanzbericht verfasst, fließen *87 % der Spenden*, die PETA erhält,  direkt in Aufklärungskampagnen, politische Arbeit, PR-Kampagnen und  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. PETA konzentriert sich auf PR-Kampagnen und  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, um Verbraucher darüber aufzuklären, wie sie  Tierleid verhindern können. [..]

Peta scheint sich so aufgestellt zu haben, dass sie schwer angreifbar sind. Das ist insofern plausibel, weil die etliche Feinde besitzen und geübt im Umgang mit Angriffen sind.

--

[1] Peta, FAQ, https://www.peta.de/faq


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ich habe es an anderer Stelle ja auch schon häufiger geschrieben - ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Antrag durchgeht oder rechtlich tatsächlich relevante Änderungen bringt. ABER: Es ist gelungen, eine Diskussion über die Praktiken von militanten Tierrechtsorganisation über den sonst üblichen Kreis der Landnutzer hinaus anzuregen. Das kann man gar nicht hoch genug schätzen. Die Debatte wird sicherlich fortgeführt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

So ist es  @Georg

Auch wenn die Diskussion momentan rechtl. keine Auswirkungen hat, ist diese wichtig, denn die Tierrechtsorganisationen fordern Gesetze in ihrem Sinne und spätestens dann wäre es zu spät, die in dem Gesetzesgebungsverfahren Beteiligten über die Tierrechtsgruppen zu informieren und Bewußtsein über militante Tierrechtler zu schaffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ich sehe das leider anders! Kommt der Antrag nicht durch, wird PETA das als Sieg für die Tiere einordnen und uns Angler, die Landwirte etc. mit Klagen überhäufen.

Auch sehe ich keine große öffentliche Diskussion, sondern nur in bestimmten sozialen Netzwerken etc. Mal ein kurzer Auftritt bei Spiegel TV und selbst der hat keine bundesweite, öffentliche Diskussion entfacht.


Ich setze eine Kiste Bier!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Der Antrag betitelt
"Straftaten und Gemeinnützigkeit schließen sich aus"
lautet:
"
_Der Bundestag wolle beschließen:
I. Der Deutsche Bundestag stellt fest:
Durch das Engagement tausender Vereine und Verbände, in denen Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ehrenamtlich einen Beitrag für das Gemeinwohl erbringen, wird  das Leben in unserer Gesellschaft lebenswert. [...] Angler- und Jagdorganisationen [...] bieten Menschen in Deutschland eine sinnvolle und sinnstiftende Tätigkeit.

"II. Der Deutsche Bundestag fordert die Bundesregierung auf,
– darauf hinzuwirken, dass Körperschaften, welche gegen geltende Strafgesetze
verstoßen, zu einem Rechtsbruch aufrufen oder einen Rechtsbruch nachträglich
zu rechtfertigen versuchen, grundsätzlich nicht mehr in den Genuss der Steuerbegünstigung
der Gemeinnützigkeit kommen dürfen,
– sich dafür einzusetzen, dass der Vertreter des Bundes in der „Runde Referatsleiter
Abgabenordnung“ auf eine einheitliche Rechtsauslegung hin arbeitet."
_
Wenn dem mehrheitlich nicht zugestimmt wird,  ergibt es keinen jubelnden Sieger.
PETrA verliert ihre Prozesse auch mehrheitlich und es schadet denen nicht, weil stetiges Hinbohren dennoch auf Dauer stigmatisierende Wirkung hat. Hier siegt Penetranz ...

Schön, dass nun auf Ebene der Angler Politiker anfangen, Probleme mit Problemgruppen zu sehen und zu thematisieren.

Meinungsbildung und Bewußtseinsschärfung hat nicht zwingend nur mit großer Breitenwirkung zu tun, sondern durchaus auch  mit  Zielgruppenorientierung.
Diese Zielgruppe, durch die Gesetzgebungsverfahrensbeteiligung wichtig,  ist die richtige, was nicht ausschließt, dass andere auch angesprochen werden müssen.

Der Antrag wird nicht durchgehen, aber Probleme sind angesprochen und ausgesprochen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Die "wahrnehmbare" öffentliche Diskussion war gegen PETA gerichtet und das war der Grund für den Antrag, deutlich von Gero kommuniziert. Diese Vorlage wird PETA aufnehmen und versenken, ist doch logisch. ÖA können die und dadurch wird Drehzahl in die Spendenkasse kommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch sehe ich keine große öffentliche Diskussion, sondern nur in bestimmten sozialen Netzwerken etc. Mal ein kurzer Auftritt bei Spiegel TV und selbst der hat keine bundesweite, öffentliche Diskussion entfacht.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meinungsbildung und Bewußtseinsschärfung hat nicht zwingend nur mit großer Breitenwirkung zu tun, sondern durchaus auch  mit  Zielgruppenorientierung.
> Diese Zielgruppe, durch die Gesetzgebungsverfahrensbeteiligung wichtig,  ist die richtige, was nicht ausschließt, dass andere auch angesprochen werden müssen.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die "wahrnehmbare" öffentliche Diskussion war gegen PETA gerichtet und das war der Grund für den Antrag, deutlich von Gero kommuniziert




Gero geht in den Bundestag als wichtige Zielgruppe und ob das öffentlich wahrgenommen wird oder nicht, ist unwesentlich ...
und woher Gero sein Anliegen hat ist auch unwesentlich


Aber an sich ja positiv zu bewerten, dass es Politiker gibt, aus einer öffentlichen Diskussion heraus einen Auftrag als Volksvertreter sehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Die Anzeigen von Peta kommen doch sowieso. Ich sehe nicht, wieso es angesichts des Antrags zu einer Häufung kommt. Für mich überwiegen die positiven Auswirkungen des Antrags bei weitem. Es ist ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## TeeHawk (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum man PETA nicht mit den bereits existierenden Möglichkeiten „auf den Pelz rückt“! Genug Ungereimtheiten lassen sich ja einfach finden:

Wenn man sich z.B. den Jahresbericht 2017 (https://www.peta.de/mediadb/PETA-Jahresbericht-2017.PDF) und Wirschaftsbericht (https://www.peta.de/mediadb/PETA-Wirtschaftsjahr-2015_2016.pdf) genauer anschaut und auch die Informationen, die allgemein verfügbar sind, dann werfen sich doch einige Fragen auf:

5,7 Mio Einnahmen, fast alles Spenden

2 Mio Personalkosten bei 52 Vollzeit und 10 Teilzeit Mitarbeitern, durchschnittlich also 2.700 € Kosten pro Mitarbeiter pro Monat, wenn man die 10 Teilzeit sogar als Vollzeit rechnet.

-> Also schlechte Gehälter zahlt Peta offensichtlich nicht. So ganz uneigennützig ist die Arbeit dann wohl doch nicht.

Nur 30.000 € Kosten für Anwälte!!! Es ist eine Tierrechtsorganisation.

-> Verdächtig wenig...

1 Mio Gewinn! Die gesetzliche Grundlage für Gemeinnützigkeit und Steuerbegünstigung findet sich in den §§ 51 ff. Abgabenordnung (AO). Zwingende Voraussetzung für den Anspruch auf Gemeinnützigkeit ist, dass der Verein keine kommerziellen Tätigkeiten ausübt - er darf keinen Gewinn erwirtschaften. Ein geringer Überschuss ist zwar unschädlich; erwirtschaftet ein Verein jedoch in erheblichem Maße Überschüsse bzw. Gewinne, so entfällt die Steuerbegünstigung, und zwar auch rückwirkend. Dann ist der Verein als wirtschaftlicher Verein anzusehen und wird wie jede andere juristische Person auch besteuert.

-> Naja, 1 Mio, 20%, gering???

Bei PETA Deutschland ist in der Vereinssatzung die Entmündigung der ca. 30.000 (Förder-)Mitglieder zu finden, die kein Stimmrecht besitzen. Acht stimmberechtigte Mitglieder entscheiden über die Vereinsbelange und die Zusammensetzung des Vorstandes. Harald Ullmann leitet die Versammlungen, wozu er laut Satzung bei Verhinderung der Vorsitzenden Ingrid Newkirk bestimmt ist. Anthony Lawrence, welcher sich regelmäßig entschuldigen lässt, ist Schriftführer von PETA Deutschland, er wird von Harald Ullmann vertreten. Wer die jeweils seit 1994 durch Abwesenheit glänzenden Personen wählt, ist unbekannt. Trotz Satzungsvorgabe führt Ullmann im Protokoll nicht auf, wie viele Mitglieder erschienen sind. Wie viele für oder gegen eine Kandidaten abgegeben wurden, ist ebenfalls nicht in den – über Jahre fast identischen - Protokollen festgehalten, obwohl die Satzung eine Protokollierung der Abstimmungsergebnisse vorgibt.

-> Der Berliner würde sagen: Nachtigall, ich hör dir trapsen..., klingt nach einem faktischen Ein-Mann-Entscheider, was ja eigentlich in einem Verein unmöglich sein sollte!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum man PETA nicht mit den bereits existierenden Möglichkeiten „auf den Pelz rückt“!



Oder dir Ursache beseitigt? Weil man nicht will? 

Ohne Gero auf die Füße treten zu wollen- für mich ist die Nummer von Beginn an eher eine Selbstinszenierung! Würde man ein wirkliches Ziel verfolgen, würde man alles dafür in Bewegung setzen und nicht aus der Provinz in die Hauptstadt ziehen und die Parole "Gegen PETA" brüllen. 

Ich denke man hätte sich im Hintergrund eher im Vorfeld Mitstreiter gesucht, die Aktion im Stillen vorbereitet und dann den Angriff gestartet. Als Sprecher des Ausschuss für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung sollte er über ein geeignetes Netzwerk verfügen. Solche Anträge - wo alle wissen das Vorhaben scheitert - ist kein ernsthafter Versuch etwas zu verändern, sondern einfach nur Politik. Ich hätte der FDP deutlich mehr Kompetenz zugetraut!


Oder ist das nur naiv? 

Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt, dass es kaum Kritik an dieser Aktion gibt. Einer schreit gegen PETA und alle klatschen. Das reicht leider nicht zum Erfolg. 

Das bestätigt aber wieder, dass wir Angler mit jeden Strohhalm zufrieden sind und wir es nicht gewohnt sind, dass sich jemand gegen unsere Feinde wehrt. Das reicht für ein Applaus der Angler, aber mehr auch nicht.

Ja, auch ich applaudiere- aber auch nur, weil Gero den Mut hat, dieses unpopuläre Thema aufzugreifen.

Die Folgen der Ablehnung des Antrages können wir doch noch nicht einschätzen. Fakt ist, dass die Politik dann das Thema vermutlich erst einmal nicht mehr anfassen wird und PETA freie Hand hat. Ich denke ihr versteht was ich befürchte.


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ja, ich verstehe Deine Befürchtungen, aber ich teile sie nicht. Ich glaube, da bist Du überängstlich. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch naiv. Wir werden's jetzt nicht rausfinden, sondern können nur abwarten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Machmal ist auch jemand schon ängstlich geworden, wenn die bis dahin erleidende tyranisierte Gegenseite anfängt in die Offensive zu gehen


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Lars:


> Ich bin ein wenig entsetzt, dass es kaum Kritik an dieser Aktion gibt. Einer schreit gegen PETA und alle klatschen. Das reicht leider nicht zum Erfolg.


Zumindestens - wie nachzulesen ist - gibt's im AB Kritik an Glyphosat-Gero's Aktion. Auf Facebook kann man froh sein wenn die dort schreibenden Kandidaten einen lesbaren Satz zusammenbekommen 



> Ohne Gero auf die Füße treten zu wollen- für mich ist die Nummer von Beginn an eher eine Selbstinszenierung!


Angler lassen sich hier für FDP-Interessen einspannen (Agrarlobbyismus). Im Antrag [1] spielen Angeln und Angler praktisch keine Rolle. Wie die Linken angedeutet haben, würde man sämtliche gemeinnützige Körperschaften treffen, inkl. gemeinnützige Angelvereine. 



> Die Folgen der Ablehnung des Antrages können wir doch noch nicht einschätzen. Fakt ist, dass die Politik dann das Thema vermutlich erst einmal nicht mehr anfassen wird und PETA freie Hand hat. Ich denke ihr versteht was ich befürchte.


Sehe ich genauso.

Die Frage ist - wer profitiert wirklich von der Aktion?

Ich vermute eher die Tierrechtler. U.a. hat "Animal Equality" eine Petition gegen Hockers Antrag gestartet [2] und hat mittlerweile schon > 78000 Unterschreiber! 



> Oder dir Ursache beseitigt? Weil man nicht will?


Ich sehe zumindestens nicht, wie ein Frontalangriff (aktuell) gegen Peta irgendeine Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte.

Das eigentliche Problem sind Anzeigen gegen Angler. Sinnvoller wäre doch eine Reduktion der Angriffsfläche.

Warum setzt man sich nicht für eine 
    * Umgestaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes, 
    * Anerkennung von Angeln als vernünftiger Grund gemäß des TierSchG,
    * Einfügen einer expliziten Rücksetzerlaubnis in die LFischG, 
    * rechtssichere Regeln für Wettangeln oder
    * Anerkennung des Angelns (aus Tradition) als gemeinnütziger Zweck
ein?

--

[1] Drucksache 19/1985, "Straftaten und Gemeinnützigkeit schließen sich aus", http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/019/1901985.pdf 
[2] Animal Equality Petition, https://www.change.org/p/juliakloeckner-verhindern-sie-die-kriminalisierung-von-tiersch%C3%BCtzern-durch-die-deutsche-politik


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich sehe zumindestens nicht, wie ein Frontalangriff (aktuell) gegen Peta irgendeine Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte.




Das ist so ziemlich genau das gleiche Argument, das der DAFV benutzt hat, um seine Tatenlosigkeit gegenüber PETA zu begründen. Nach dem Motto: Nur keinen Staub aufwirbeln, nur niemandem vors Schienbein treten, vielleicht macht man alles nur noch schlimmer. Halte ich für falsch und hasenfüßig. Denn schlimmer geht's nicht! 



Nochmal: Ich verstehe die Bedenken, teile sie aber nicht.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



> Das ist so ziemlich genau das gleiche Argument, das der DAFV benutzt  hat, um seine Tatenlosigkeit gegenüber PETA zu begründen. Nach dem  Motto: Nur keinen Staub aufwirbeln, nur niemandem vors Schienbein  treten, vielleicht macht man alles nur noch schlimmer. Halte ich für  falsch und hasenfüßig. Denn schlimmer geht's nicht!




Der DAFV war insgesamt untätig und findet die Aktion von Hocker ganz toll [1]. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein planloses Vorgehen mindestens so schädlich, als gar nichts zu tun.


Es gibt verschiedene Wege etwas zu erreichen. Was betroffenen Anglern z.B. wirklich helfen würde wäre eine rechtliche Unterstützung, wenn sie angezeigt werden. Der DAV hatte das getan - siehe das Setzkescherurteil (mit Schreckenbach Gutachten) und ein Verfahren zum Thema C&R.



--


[1] https://www.dafv.de/item/182-anfrag...n-zweifelhaften-tierrechtsorganisationen.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Angler lassen sich hier für FDP-Interessen einspannen (Agrarlobbyismus).  Im Antrag [1] spielen Angeln und Angler praktisch keine Rolle. (...)
> Die Frage ist - wer profitiert wirklich von der Aktion?



In erster Linie hofft sicherlich Gero auf Zuspruch und Unterstützer. Das meinte ich mit Selbstinszenierung! 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher die Tierrechtler. U.a. hat "Animal Equality" eine  Petition gegen Hockers Antrag gestartet [2] und hat mittlerweile schon  > 78000 Unterschreiber!



Und die Angler? 50 Briefe? 100 Briefe? Oder nur 20? Das meine ich damit, dass das PETA in die Karten spielt! Dieses Klientel kämpft nämlich für ihre Ideologie und wir Angler können von dieser Art der Unterstützung nur träumen. Da wird der Spendenbeutel gerade richtig fett, Kohle für Anzeigen gegen Angler!



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem sind Anzeigen gegen Angler. Sinnvoller wäre doch eine Reduktion der Angriffsfläche.



Das meine ich mit "die Ursache bekämpfen"! Hier geht es doch ausschließlich darum, dass man die LFischG rechtssicher in den Einklang mit dem TSG bringt. Doch das haben die Verbände versäumt bzw. uns doch mit ihren schwachsinnigen Forderungen nach Natur- und Tierschutz erst in diese Situation gebracht. Nicht PETA ist gefährlich, sondern unsere Gesetze. Die ermöglichen Organisationen wie PETA erst die Möglichkeit, gegen Angler, die sich im Rahmen von Gesetzen bewegen, anzuzeigen und in die Situation zu bringen. Hier hätte der liebe Gero Änderungen anbringen müssen und ich hätte seine Idee geteilt und unterstützt bis zum letzten Atemzug. Jeder der mich kennt, weiß das ich mich bei bestimmten Themen auch festbeisse .

Thorsten, ich freue mich, dass Du mich verstanden hast! Endlich mal einer...



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich sehe zumindestens nicht, wie ein Frontalangriff (aktuell) gegen Peta irgendeine Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte.





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich genau das gleiche Argument, das der DAFV benutzt hat, um seine Tatenlosigkeit gegenüber PETA zu begründen. Nach dem Motto: Nur keinen Staub aufwirbeln, nur niemandem vors Schienbein treten, vielleicht macht man alles nur noch schlimmer. Halte ich für falsch und hasenfüßig.



Nein Georg, bloß nicht kuschen! Es gibt Themen, da reicht es wenn man etwas versucht, aber auch Themen, wo man sorgfältig geplant mit einem Konzept und einer Chance auf Erfolg vorgehen sollte.

Beim DAFV hätte eine ÖA gegen PETA in Form einer großen Kampagne gereicht und alle wären zufrieden gewesen.

Von der Politik erwarte ich jedoch, dass die Gesetze so formuliert werden, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht von ideologischen Organisationen mit fragwürdigen Vorgehensweisen zu Verbrechern gemacht werden können. Mit reicht ein Antrag ohne Aussicht nicht als Maßnahme, sondern ich forder als Bürger Rechtssicherheit und Schutz von der Politik. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Gesetze in unserem Land einen Angler zwingen eine Rechtschutzversicherung abzuschließen, oder? Dann läuft etwas falsch und Geros Antrag hat nicht mehr als eine Alinifunktion, um Wählerstimmen zu sammeln. Noch einmal, ich mag Gero, aber bei der Nummer kaufe ich ihm keinen ernsthaften Hintergrund ab.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Politik dann das Thema vermutlich erst einmal nicht mehr anfassen wird und PETA freie Hand hat.


das sehe ich ähnlich. das thema p€ta hat momentan auf bundesebene zu wenig politische relevanz um ernst genommen zu werden und der kampf findet in einem graben abseits des aktuellen politischen geschehens statt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



bombe20 schrieb:


> der kampf findet in einem graben abseits des aktuellen politischen geschehens statt.




Ja, eigentlich nur bei den Anglern (und Jägern)! Die hat Gero nämlich schön eingelullt. Beginnt ja mit der Überschrift hier im Thread (Anti-Peta-Antrag) und hört bei Matze Koch irgndwo auf.

Wäre die Überschrift "Die FDP will die Gemeinnützigkeit von Vereinen strenger auslegen" nicht passender oder gar richtig gewesen?  

Ich denke dann wären auch mehr kritische Stimmen aus Anglerkreisen hörbar gewesen und die Euphorie wäre schnell verflogen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Ich stimme Georg zu, es ist sehr gut, dass das Thema endlich mal auf Bundestagsebene diskutiert wird; Abgeordnete waren bislang doch völlig unbedarft.

Doch ist die ganze Nummer halt schlecht gemacht, denn die Masse hat wieder gar nicht verstanden, worum es bei dem Antrag wirklich geht, was dieser Antrag bedeutet.
_"P€ta geht es an den Kragen"_, steht hier im AB,
_"Wann ist denn die Abstimmung im Bundestag wegen der P€ta"_, erscheint so oder ähnlich vielfach im 'Bündnis'.

Nun kann man natürlich sagen, _"Anglers sind in der Breite einfach strunzdoof, denn die Informationen sind doch verfügbar und ein wenig politische Allgemeinbildung sollte man halt haben"_.
Doch liegt es eben auch mit daran, auf welchem Niveau der Antragsteller und sein prominenter Helfershelfer die Nummer verkaufen: purer Populismus, flach wie eine Nivea-Dose.

Das sonst einzig Gute an dem Hocker-Papier ist doch, dass es NICHT durchgeht. DAS wäre eine wahre Katastrophe, weil die Bedenken von Jan Korte und vielen Anderen völlig richtig sind.

Dass P€ta am Ende feiert, war von vornherein klar, das interessiert mich aber nicht wirklich. 
Sie feiern auch, wenn sie Fälle glasklar verlieren, und machen einen erfolgreichen PR- & Spenden-Marathon daraus. 
Das haben sie einfach drauf, muss man ihnen zugestehen.

Bei jedem P€ta-Thema steht dutzendfach in den Kommentaren, wie dumm die doch sind. 
Sind sie nicht!
Wer nicht erkennt, wie extrem professionell & erfolgreich unser Gegner ist, wird immer weiter Stück für Stück gegen ihn verlieren.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Klar sind die professionell. Es geht darum, insbesondere auch Angler zu verunglimpfen. Strafanzeigen sind also ein Kommunikationsmittel, um die PETA Ideologie in die Hirne einzupflanzen. Nicht umsonst wird jede Anzeige sofort in die Presse gehauen, und zwar mit dem üblichen Begleitext der verstrahlten PETA Biologin. Framing/ Narrativ nennt man das. Der unbedarfte Leser, der mit dem Thema nix an der Backe hat, verkoppelt das Angeln mit Straftat und es ist im Grunde völlig wurscht, zu welchem Ergebnis die Strafanzeige geführt hat. Otto Normalverbraucher denkt eh, Dreck am Stecken hat der Angler bestimmt. Nur hat man's ihm nicht nachweisen können...


Übrigens finde ich es lustig, dass Gero vor 2 Jahren seinen Angelschein gemacht hat. Ob er damit Angler ist, sei mal sehr dahingestellt. Für mich sind solche Leute Angler, die angeln. Ist wie beim Führerschein, dessen Besitz einen noch lange nicht zum Autofahrer macht ( meine Schwiegermutter hat seit Ewigleiten einen Führerschein, darf aber nicht ans Steuer, ist also keine Autofahrerin). OK, für die Politik reicht es, um von ''Wir Angler'' zu sprechen...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



			
				kati48268;4834744
[COLOR=darkgreen schrieb:
			
		

> [/COLOR]
> Dass P€ta am Ende feiert, war von vornherein klar, das interessiert mich aber nicht wirklich.
> Sie feiern auch, wenn sie Fälle glasklar verlieren, und machen einen erfolgreichen PR- & Spenden-Marathon daraus.
> Das haben sie einfach drauf, muss man ihnen zugestehen.
> ...



Die arme vermeintlich von  Lobbyisten bedrohte PETA, wird dann wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit +Spenden bekommen.
Sie muss ja nichts für Tiere und Menschen erreichen, sondern Geld einsammeln um P&R zu betreiben. 
Das ist halt Ihre Geschäftsidee um die Religion Tierschutz unters Volk zu bringen.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit Tierschützern die sich Selbst für Tiere einsetzen (z.B Tierheim) und dafür Geld brauchen.


----------



## Colophonius (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



> Selbst Hocker weist in seiner Antwort darauf hin, dass alle vor dem Gesetz gleich sind und dies natürlich auch für Angelvereine gilt. Und hier setzt genau das Problem an.



Und das ist ein Problem, weil wir es gutheißen, wenn es die anderen trifft, aber wenn man den Zweck mag, ist das Mittel dann auch nicht so wichtig?


----------



## Grünknochen (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Mag sein. Aber: Die Auswüchse in der Massentierhaltung und der nach dem Billigkeitsprinzip funktionierende überbordende Fleischkonsum sind ein einziger Skandal. Und gleiches gilt für den hemmungslosen Umgang mit Pestiziden und Co.
 In Summe: Es gibt einen sehr nachvollziehbare Gründe, sich zu diesen Themen engagiert zu Wort zu melden.
Genau da liegt das Problem mit PETA. Über sehr berechtigte Anliegen als Aufhänger verkaufen sie ihre quasi religiöse Tierrechtsideologie im Sinne eines radikalen Veganismus. Wolf im Schafspelz...


Übrigens ist für mich schon deshalb Gero Hocker komplett unglaubwürdig. Selbstdarstellung, Lobbyismus, Karriere und sonst gar nichts. Ihn als Botschafter für die Angelei zu bezeichnen, ist einfach nur naiv. Grönland Gero (Klimawandel) bzw. Glyphosat Gero scheinen mir durchaus zutreffende Bezeichnungen für den von Hause aus Ökonomen aus der Finanzwirtschaft zu sein!


 P.S.: Ich könnte auch sagen: Matze, netter Kerl und Angler durch und  durch, verkauft über seine Medienpräsenz radikal konservative  Religionsansichten mit Anspruch auf Alleingeltung sowie hieraus folgende  politische Positionen, die zT sowas von rechts und das glatte Gegenteil von Christ sein sind. Nicht gut. Im Übrigen mag ich keine Prediger...


 In Summe: Keinem der beiden Jungs traue ich nur einen Millimeter über den Weg. Da muss mehr kommen, sehr viel mehr.


 P.S.: Jan Korte ist aus meiner Sicht das genaue Gegenteil: Angler durch und durch und in seinen Statements zum Thema seriös, zurückhaltend und abwägend. So etwas braucht es. Kompetenz statt Schaumschlägerei.



Zum Thema militante Tierrechtsorganisationen allgemein:

https://www.zeit.de/2014/36/tierschutz-tierrechte-radikale-aktivisten
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Liberation_Front
<div>


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In Summe: Keinem der beiden Jungs traue ich nur einen Millimeter über den Weg. Da muss mehr kommen, sehr viel mehr.



Da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir und freue mich über jeden, der so denkt!

Nur mal so eine Anekdote am Rande. Ein Kumpel hat ein Schild "Nein zum Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt" an seinem Haus. Heute hatte er einen Zettel im Briefkasten, handgeschrieben. "Angeln muss verboten werden. Stellen Sie sich mal vor, sie werden mit einem haken im Mund eingekurbelt".  PETA ist überall...


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Jan Korte ist aus meiner Sicht das genaue Gegenteil: Angler durch und durch und in seinen Statements zum Thema seriös, zurückhaltend und abwägend. So etwas braucht es. Kompetenz statt Schaumschlägerei.




Ich bin überzeugt, dass wir beides brauchen. Ist wie mit Jagdhunden: Erst wenn besonnene Sucher und auf Krawall gebürstete Packer zusammen arbeiten, kommen die Sauen auf die Läufe ... :q:q:q


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Alter Jäger...


Mit dem Genre hab ich übrigens allein schon familiär ne Menge am Hut...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

So, PETA holt sich schon einmal die Bevölkerung ins Boot #d

https://www.animalequality.de/Emnid_Umfrage_Tierschutz-Recherchen.pdf

Man achte aufs Datum. 

Übrigens passt es auch ganz gut zum Thema "Studien und die Fragestellung in Bezug auf das Ergebnis" (Boddenhechte). 

Hätte man Frage 2 "Finden Sie es in Ordnung, dass PETA bei Ihnen in Ihr Haus einbricht und heimlich den Umgang mit Ihrem Haustier filmt?" genannt, wäre sicherlich ein anderes Ergebnis rausgekommen...


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Ist so gewollt. Ich finde es beängstigend wie die Grundrechte der Tierhalter, die davon Leben oder im Nebenerwerb tätig sind, die im BGB gesicherten Rechte von diesen Wenigen und nur auf Werbung und Spendengelder abschöpfenden Organisationen in den Ruin getrieben werden.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

OT: (hat nix mit Angeln zu tun)



> So, PETA holt sich schon einmal die Bevölkerung ins Boot #d
> https://www.animalequality.de/Emnid_...Recherchen.pdf
> Man achte aufs Datum.


Einfacher: Auf den Auftraggeber achten, das wurde von den Tierrechtlern beauftragt (Deutsches Tierschutzbüro, PETA, Animal Equality, Tierretter.de, Soko Tierschutz und ARIWA).

Interessant trotzdem, da Hocker auf Facebook meint, "Eine *Mehrheit von etwa zwei Dritteln* der Menschen unterstützen in Umfragen unser Ansinnen ebenfalls."

 Hat der auch eine Umfrage durchgeführt?


--


Zum vormerken:


"[..] Die erste Beratung des Antrags im Bundestag findet am *Donnerstag, 14. Juni 2018*, statt und soll etwa 45 Minuten dauern.[..]

Siehe [2], es gibt eine Live-Übertragung.

  --

 [1] Emnid Umfrage zeigt: Große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung befürwortet Undercover-Recherchen durch Tierschutzorganisationen und stärkere Tierschutzkontrollen in landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben, https://www.presseportal.de/pm/115581/3968243

[2] https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2018/kw24-de-straftaten-gemeinnuetzigkeit/559710


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Man beachte die Fragestellungen dieser "Umfrage". Wenn man die Fragen richtig stellt, bekommt man deutlich eher das Ergebnis, welches man will.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber: Die Auswüchse in der Massentierhaltung und der nach dem Billigkeitsprinzip funktionierende überbordende Fleischkonsum sind ein einziger Skandal. Und gleiches gilt für den hemmungslosen Umgang mit Pestiziden und Co.
> In Summe: Es gibt einen sehr nachvollziehbare Gründe, sich zu diesen Themen engagiert zu Wort zu melden.
> Genau da liegt das Problem mit PETA. Über sehr berechtigte Anliegen als Aufhänger verkaufen sie ihre quasi religiöse Tierrechtsideologie im Sinne eines radikalen Veganismus. Wolf im Schafspelz...
> 
> ...


   oh wie recht du hast ! mit dem FDP politiker hatte ich mich bis dato noch nicht beschäftigt, aber die klientel kenne ich ! ich nenne das wetterfahnen populismus.- tja der andere,...-die anglerische intention ist ja nicht so ganz falsch, den anfänglichen ausbilder schmidt in abgetragenen BW lumpen, hat man per sponsoring, gott sei dank  "! etwas ausgetrieben ..als otto karikatur funktioniert er immer noch nicht , aber er hält eisern daran fest. ich sehe den immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden auge und manchmal glaube ich, das seine frau  der/die bessere angler(in) ist. vieles was er zeigt, hat hand und fuß. die message die er verbreitet bzw sein didaktischer ansatz , ist zum kotzen.sorry aber der eignet sich nicht zum schmalspur pilosophen._(Mod: gelöscht. Bitte Nettiquette beachten)_


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich an, als wenn wir nur "Schutz" geniessen, weil wir Müll sammeln und nicht weil wir Angler sind...






das ist schnell erklärt. 





beispiel karpfen angler und medien. da wird schubkarrenweise das gewässer eutophiert und stolz der 40-50 pfünder anvisiert und die überfettete  hochzuchtmurmel auch medial als anreiz für allemöglichen produkte in der sparte veröffentlicht..alles klatscht. catch and release wird begründet  dadurch weil nicht verwertbar.- das muss doch den liberalsten kritiker sauer aufstoßen, vor allem wenn man sieht was da für ein business betrieben wird.küchenfische, die das ganze laut TSG begründen würde, werden gar nicht gezeigt ,oder erwähnt.! suuuper eigentor ,treffer, versenkt.!


----------



## TeeHawk (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Oder der Riesen-Stör, der im Forellenpuff jeden Tag dreimal gedrillt wird. Mitnehmen kann und will ihn keiner, aber ein Foto mit ihm. Es gibt Auswüchse der Anglerei, die das allgemeine Image erheblich beschädigt haben und wenn jeder zu sich ehrlich ist, auch wirklich mit Angeln, so wie es im Gesetz und durch die Fischereischeinprüfung vermittelt wird, nix mehr zu tun haben.

Es würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen im Safaripark in Deutschland Jägern Waffen in die Hand zu drücken und kommerziell anzubieten die Wildtiere dort anzuschießen, Foto machen und dann zusammenflicken und wieder laufen lassen...

Zum Threadthema: Koch und Hocker versuchen da etwas, aber ich glaube der Ansatz ist eben falsch. Wir haben bereits die Gesetze, um der PETA die Existenzgrundlage zu entziehen, sie werden nur nicht umgesetzt. Deutsche Gerichte scheinen sich leider grundsätzlich an der mildesten Auslegung eines Gesetzes zu orientieren und nicht am maximal möglichen...

Ich weiß nur eines: Wenn die natürliche Ressource Fisch in der Bevölkerung nicht als teure Delikatesse wahrgenommen wird, sondern als billiges „Fischstäbchen“ aus der Kühltheke, dann wird während des Niedergangs der weltweiten Fischbestände als erstes der Konkurrent Angler für das Fortbestehen der gewerblichen Nutzer der Fischbestände dran glauben müssen, bis dann kein Fisch mehr da ist, um ihn gewerblich zu nutzen. Nur gewerblich wird der Fisch verramscht, als Ziel für Angler, hat er erheblich höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen. Und PETA müsste ja eigentlich auch zugeben, dass aus tierrechtlicher Sicht nicht der Angler das Primärziel sein müsste, sondern der Berufsfischer, der nicht jeden Fisch, den er verwertet, sofort waidgerecht töten muss...

Gibt es eigentlich eine Anti-Kapitän-Iglo-Kampagne der PETA???


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> beispiel karpfen angler und medien. da wird schubkarrenweise das gewässer eutophiert ...





TeeHawk schrieb:


> Oder der Riesen-Stör, der im Forellenpuff jeden Tag dreimal gedrillt wird. ...


Hier wird ja jede Platitüde raus gekramt... |uhoh:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber: Die Auswüchse in der Massentierhaltung und der nach dem Billigkeitsprinzip funktionierende überbordende Fleischkonsum sind ein einziger Skandal. Und gleiches gilt für den hemmungslosen Umgang mit Pestiziden und Co.
> In Summe: Es gibt einen sehr nachvollziehbare Gründe, sich zu diesen Themen engagiert zu Wort zu melden.
> Genau da liegt das Problem mit PETA. Über sehr berechtigte Anliegen als Aufhänger verkaufen sie ihre quasi religiöse Tierrechtsideologie im Sinne eines radikalen Veganismus. Wolf im Schafspelz...
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja jede Platitüde raus gekramt... |uhoh:



Klischees sind eben der Hammer und der Schraubenzieher im Werkzeugkasten der Sprache  aber natürlich gibt es diese Auswüchse aber deswegen 5 Millionen Menschen eines überbraten muss nicht sein.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja jede Platitüde raus gekramt... |uhoh:








du nennst das platitüde, ich nenne das fakten. uuuund ein guter ansatzpunkt um uns anzugreifen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> du nennst das platitüde, ich nenne das fakten. uuuund ein guter ansatzpunkt um uns anzugreifen.




Kann man so nennen! 

"Die Autofahrer sind auch alle Raser und fahren vor unserer Schule viel zu schnell trotz einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 30 Km/h! Autofahren sollte man verbieten." ==> Beitrag in einer Facebookgruppe aus unserer Stadt, von allen Teilnehmern in der Diskussion so bestätigt.

Die Wahrheit sieht so aus: Eine Messung der Polizei hat ergeben, dass lediglich 4% der Autofahrer schneller als die erlaubten 30 Km/h an dieser Stelle unterwegs sind. Das ist Fakt!

Du verstehst was ich meine....


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

*Zurück zum Thema bitte! *


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Erste Beratung des Antrags im Bundestag


heute *Liveübertragung: Donnerstag, 14. Juni, 23.50 Uhr*

https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2018/kw24-de-straftaten-gemeinnuetzigkeit/559710


Bundestag Live:


https://www.bundestag.de/mediathek


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Das verschiebt sich ziemlich

https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/posts/1325636224202542/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Wer sich das angeschaut hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass ich (und andere natürlich auch) mit meinen Bedenken nicht alleine dastehe- der Antrag stellt eine Gefahr für alle Vereine und somit auch Angelvereine dar. Juristisch in meinen Augen schlecht vorbereitet


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Schau mir das grad an.

Übel, wie die teilweise abdrehen.
Die AFD versucht das Thema in ihre Richtung zu drehen & zu nutzen,
Künast von den Grünen dreht völlig hohl,
und wenn die Linke, die bisher als extrem anglerfreundlich aufgetreten ist, eine solche 'Tierschutzbeauftragte' einsetzt, die eine glasklare pro-P€ta-Rede gehalten hat, kann man die als Naturnutzer keinesfalls wählen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schau mir das grad an.
> 
> Übel, wie die teilweise abdrehen.
> Die AFD versucht das Thema in ihre Richtung zu drehen & zu nutzen,
> ...



Kati, nein. Hier wird der Hocker-Unfug nur entlarvt. Es kommt genau die berechtigte Kritik, die ich auch schon geäußert habe. Künast dreht natürlich frei.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Gestern Nacht wurde im BT der Hocker-Antrag als genau das entlarvt, was er ist. Eine hohle Luftnummer. Es kam genau die Kritik, die ich hier im Strang bereits ausgeführt habe. Ein durch und durch undurchdachter Antrag.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Kati, nein. Hier wird der Hocker-Unfug nur entlarvt. Es kommt genau die berechtigte Kritik, die ich auch schon geäußert habe. Künast dreht natürlich frei.


Ja, die Linke kommt auch zu der berechtigten Kritik.
Der erste Teil ihres Statement ist aber eine ausdrückliche pro-P€ta-Rede.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Was ich wieder erschreckend finde, wie zahlreich doch die von uns gewählten Vertreter sich auf ihrem Arbeitsplatz befinden|krach:#q#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was ich wieder erschreckend finde, wie zahlreich doch die von uns gewählten Vertreter sich auf ihrem Arbeitsplatz befinden|krach:#q#q



Die anderen sitzen in ihren Fachausschüssen. Das ist auch gut so, oder möchtest du, dass 709 Abgeordnete fast 1 h über solche Luftnumme, wie vom Hocker diskutieren oder ist es dir lieber dass sie in den Fachausschüssen sitzen und die Geschicke des Landes leiten?

Dieses Phänomen wiederholt sich im Übrigen in der 1+2 Lesung von Gesetzen. Auch dort sitzen dann eigentlich nur die Mitglieder des jeweiligen Fachausschusses. Erst wenn es um was in der 3. Lesung geht, erscheinen - wenn nötig - alle Abgeordneten zur Abstimmung. Anders könnte so ein Parlament nicht effektiv arbeiten. Es ist so schon viel zu groß.


----------



## TeeHawk (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Aber erschreckend ist dann, wenn PETA als Tierschutz- und nicht Tierrechtsorganisation betitelt wird. Z.B. die Expertin der Linken sollte es doch besser wissen... oder nicht?


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Der Schrodi (SPD) hat das ganz gut zusammengefasst:
"Schaufensterantrag, in sich widersprüchlich und in Teilen peinlich"

Wie zu erwarten war, mit Angeln (außer das mal kurz erwähnt wurde) hatte das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Vielleicht ganz gut so.

Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, die Frauen waren sehr tierschutz(?)affin (Zufall?) .. 

Das Politiker den Unterschied zwischen Tierschutz und Tierrecht nicht begreifen verwundert mich nicht.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Absolut richtig. 2017 waren es 62 Sitzungstage. Im Grunde kann ich nicht erkennen, dass es unmöglich ist, an diesen Sitzungen zumindest als Regelfall teilzunehmen. Die Sache hat im Übrigen etwas mit Transparenz zu tun. Jeder unvoreingenommene Zuschauer der bekannten Phoenix Übertragungen muss den Eindruck haben, dass die Dinge nicht im BT, sondern im Hinterstübchen diskutiert und entschieden werden.

Noch allzu gern erinnere ich mich an die Life Übertragungen in guter alter Zeit, die schon in meiner Jugend Pflichtprogramm waren. Volles Haus und eine Schlacht der Argumente...
Zur Gero Kurzdebatte: Die bereits prognostizierte Luftpumpennummer, wobei man dazu bemerken muss, dass auch der überarbeitete Antrag nichts als heiße Luft ist. Auf diesem Niveau erreicht man das Gegenteil von dem, was man eigentlich wollte (oder auch nicht). Unglaublich peinlich, wenn einem - egal aus welcher politischen Ecke - mit zwei, drei Sätzen vorgeführt wird, dass man sich mit dem Thema eigentlich nicht seriös beschäftigt hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Noch allzu gern erinnere ich mich an die Life Übertragungen in guter alter Zeit, die schon in meiner Jugend Pflichtprogramm waren. Volles Haus und eine Schlacht der Argumente...



 Junge Menschen werden das nicht mehr kennen, aber einst würde unglaublich viele Politische Debatten übertragen.
 Das gehörte zum Bildungsauftrag wie das Schulfernsehen.
 Wobei es ja weniger Sendezeit und Programme gab.
 Da hat sich unheimlich viel verändert,...und verschlechtert. 
 Wie soll man es beschreiben..... wenn Politische Debatten und Schulfernsehen Regionalnachrichten auf Unterhaltungssendungen wichen.
 Die Jüngeren kennen ja nicht mehr mal das Schulfernsehen wo man dann z.B über kleine Fernseespiele wichtige Entdeckungen bleibend erklärte. 
 Bis heute hat sich so bei mir Adam Riese und sein Rechenschieber eingebrannt, als Grundlage unserer Art zu rechnen.

 Früher war nicht alles besser, aber nun nutze ich Fernsehen kaum noch.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Sesame Street - Oscar the Grouch...
Since 1969...


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Das lustige ist, im Falle von Reden eigener Fraktionsangehöriger kriegen die sogar ein Applaus Drehbuch...
 Smartphone - Applaus - Smartphone - Applaus. Was hat der noch gesagt - Applaus.


https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2017/kw35-speyer-konvent/525334


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Die Fachausschüsse sind doch das Einzige, was noch funktioniert.
Das Parlament ist ein Schaulaufen, da wird doch nicht versucht zu überzeugen. Die Abstimmungen erfolgen in Fraktionsdisziplin.
Deswegen ist es wichtig, dass in Fachausschüssen die Dinge rauskommen, die die Fraktionsführungen mittragen und somit zur Abstimmung vorgeben.


Ist natürlich nicht der Sinn einer parlamentarischen Demokratie, aber seit Jahrzehnten Realität.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Parlament ist ein Schaulaufen.....Ist natürlich nicht der Sinn einer parlamentarischen Demokratie, aber seit Jahrzehnten Realität.



Am Himmel kreisen vermehrt die großen schwarzen Vögel.
Nein ich meine keine Geier..:q, ich meine schon die Kormorane.
Vielleicht ist die weiter ungelöste Kormoranproblematik ja viel typischer für Deutschland, als man wahrnehmen möchte.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Am Himmel kreisen vermehrt die großen schwarzen Vögel.
> Nein ich meine keine Geier..:q, ich meine schon die Kormorane.
> Vielleicht ist die weiter ungelöste Kormoranproblematik ja viel typischer für Deutschland, als man wahrnehmen möchte.



Da bin ich voll bei dir!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die anderen sitzen in ihren Fachausschüssen. Das ist auch gut so, oder möchtest du, dass 709 Abgeordnete fast 1 h über solche Luftnumme, wie vom Hocker diskutieren oder ist es dir lieber dass sie* in den Fachausschüssen sitzen und die Geschicke des Landes leiten?*
> 
> Dieses Phänomen wiederholt sich im Übrigen in der 1+2 Lesung von Gesetzen. Auch dort sitzen dann eigentlich nur die Mitglieder des jeweiligen Fachausschusses. Erst wenn es um was in der 3. Lesung geht, erscheinen - wenn nötig - alle Abgeordneten zur Abstimmung. *Anders könnte so ein Parlament nicht effektiv arbeiten*. Es ist so schon viel zu groß.



Ich hoffe du meinst diese Aussagen nicht ernst...|rolleyes


----------



## doebelfaenger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst diese Aussagen nicht ernst...|rolleyes






Die Grundlagen der Politik der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind dir schon bekannt, oder? Offensichtlich weißt Du nicht, wie unser Land regiert wird, anders ist diese Aussage nicht zu verstehen.


Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*

Mod: Gelöscht. Politik bitte nur, wenn es um Angelpolitik geht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der „Anti-Peta-Antrag“ – MdB Gero Hocker im Interview*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genauso wie hier der Herr Hocker ein völlig sinnbefreiten Antrag stellt, wo von vornherein klar ist das es völlig schief läuft, aber warum nicht Kohle bekommt man ja eh, kann man auch noch mehr Blödsinn fabrizieren.



Ich habe sofort zu Beginn auf eine PR-Nummer getippt....


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2019)

Vor 4 Tagen war die Anhörung der Sachverständigen im Finanzausschuss des Bundestages zu diesem Antrag.
Hier die beiden Anträge (FDP & Grüne) & ein Kurzbericht:
https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2019/kw07-pa-finanzen-130219/590158
Tagesordnung & Stellungnahmen der Sachverständigen:
https://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a07/031--sitzung/590288
Dass man so gar nix darüber hörte aus all den Kanälen, 
die vorher laut von einem "Anti-P€ta-Antrag" gejubelt haben, wundert wenig, 
denn zwischen den Zeilen liest man, wo das ganze landet.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2019)

Es ist ja auch erstmal nicht so wahnsinnig viel Neues rausgekommen. Ich habe immer die Meinung geteilt, dass es inhaltlich sch23wierig ist, so einen Antrag durchzubringen. Dennoch hielt und halte ich die Diskussion für wichtig. Wir können doch nicht immer nur kuschen und den Kopf einziehen aus Angst davor, dass es noch schlimmer kommt.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Februar 2019)

Georg,
es ist schlicht und ergreifend die falsche Ebene. Was PETA (und ähnliche Akteure, zB https://www.tierbefreiungsoffensive-saar.de/) betrifft, ist das Ganze eine Frage der Rechtsanwendung im Einzelfall, also kein Gegenstand politischen Bemühens, zumal von Anfang an klar war, dass dem Antrag der FDP eine bestimmte missliebige Zielgruppe ( Stichwort Anti PETA Antrag) hinterlegt war, es also gerade nicht um die Veränderung einer Rechtslage ( § 52 AO) aus allgemeinen Erwägungen ging. Der Aufhänger ''Entzug der GN bei Rechtsverstößen'' war einfach nur lächerlich, weil dies bereits geltendes Recht ist. Das jetzt vorliegende BFH Urteil bestätigt das und liefert im Übrigen genug Argumente dafür, die Gemeinnützigkeitsentscheidung zugunsten PETA in Frage zu stellen. PETA ist eindeutig ein Kampagnenverein, der mit Tierschutz im eigentlichen Sinne nix zu tun hat. Und PETA agiert ausschließlich politisch ( vgl nur das Programm der sog. Tierschutzparztei), und zwar radikalpolitisch ua mit dem Ziel der Zwangsveganisierung der Gesellschaft.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu: Als Folge sowohl des Hocker (und Matze) Theaters, wie auch der BFH Entscheidung werden jetzt sehr relevante Stimmen laut, das Gemeinnützigkeitsrecht in eine ganz andere Richtung zu ändern.
Auch darauf habe ich immer wieder hingewiesen. Mit falsch getimten Aktionismus erreicht man immer wieder gerne exakt das Gegenteil von dem, was man eigentlich wollte. Diskussionen werden nicht nur in der Angelszene geführt...


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2019)

Das habe ich alles sehr wohl verstanden und teile die rechtliche Einschätzung. Ich finde trotzdem die angestoßene, öffentliche Diskussion richtig. Trotz der Risiken, die sie beinhaltet. Denn auf was sollen wir denn noch warten? Ich verstehe aber durchaus, dass man das auch anders sehen kann. Eindeutig richtig oder falsch gibt's da glaube ich nicht. Das gibt's erst, wenn Ergebnisse feststehen.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Februar 2019)

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heut...lehnt-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-attac-ab-100.html


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heut...lehnt-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-attac-ab-100.html


Der Antrag der Grünen scheint mir hier der sinnvollste Ansatz zu sein!


----------



## torstenhtr (1. März 2019)

Raimund,


> Und PETA agiert ausschließlich politisch ( vgl nur das Programm der sog. Tierschutzparztei), und zwar radikalpolitisch ua mit dem Ziel der Zwangsveganisierung der Gesellschaft.



im gewissen Rahmen darf sich ein gemeinnütziger Verein politisch betätigen, vgl. auch:
https://juris.bundesfinanzhof.de/cg...=bfh&Art=en&Datum=Aktuell&nr=34884&linked=urt

[..]
3. Das Ausschließlichkeitsgebot des § 56 AO ist im Hinblick auf die Grenzen der allgemeinpolitischen Betätigung einer steuerbegünstigten Körperschaft noch gewahrt, wenn die Beschäftigung mit politischen Vorgängen im Rahmen dessen liegt, das das Eintreten für die satzungsmäßigen Ziele und deren Verwirklichung erfordert und zulässt, die von der Körperschaft zu ihren satzungsmäßigen Zielen vertretenen Auffassungen objektiv und sachlich fundiert sind und die Körperschaft sich parteipolitisch neutral verhält.
[..]

Bei Attac liegt ein anderer Fall vor, die sind "zu breit" aufgestellt. Ich denke es wird wesentlich schwieriger sein, PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen.


----------

